# Multisim 10: como hago para utilizar una señal desde archivo externo



## andrumlm (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola! Soy relativamente nueva en el foro. Mi duda es, como dice el titulo, como hago para utilizar una señal desde un archivo externo en un circuito en multisim 10. Si alguien lo sabe que me lo explique, jeje.
Gracias!


----------



## Elvic (Abr 3, 2010)

?????????????????????

mas detalles serian necesarios que pretendes hacer?

de otro programa ?
que archivo?
que tipo de datos?
que tipo de señal ?
 etc.. etc.. 
suerte


----------



## andrumlm (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola. Lo que quiero hacer es simular un circuito y ver como responde frente a una señal que he adquirido, guardada con formato txt. He podido calcular los coeficientes de los filtros mediante Matlab y simular su filtrado, donde se puede ver los graficos de la señal original y la filtrada (aunque todo esto seria matematicamente, no?). Lo que queria saber es si se puede hacer algo similar desde Multisim y simular pero con el circuito propiamente dicho. Si no es posible hacer esto asi, se puede probar una señal externa de otra manera? Espero que se entienda mi duda.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Elvic (Abr 3, 2010)

saludos

claro si se entiende la explicación de tu problema 

aunque en multisim no he visto que tenga funcion y realmente nose si la tenga...

en Proteus isis tiene una un generador en el cual puedes cargar archivos externos al programa, es decir, generara una señal a partir de datos específicos, como lo dice le ayuda del programa que cito mas abajo.

la imagen adjunta muestra este generador en el PROTEUS

imagino que en el multisim debería existir algo parecido, pero sinceramente no tengo idea de como hacerle en ese programa..





			
				 GENERATORS AND PROBES PROTEUS ISIS dijo:
			
		

> File Generators
> The File generator is used to drive a circuit from an analogue signal that is specified by series of time points and data values contained in an ASCII file. It is thus very similar to the piecewise linear generator except that the data values are held externally rather than being given as device properties.
> The dialogue form has only one field, which specifies the name of the data file. There is no default extension for these files, and the file should be located in the same directory as the design file unless a full path is specified.
> 
> ...



suertE


----------



## andrumlm (Abr 3, 2010)

Bueno, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Lo voy a probar.
Saludos!


----------



## FernandoD (Abr 21, 2010)

Para importar datos en formato texto a Multisim puedes utilizar la fuente PIECEWISE_LINEAR_VOLTAGE. La encuentras en el Grupo 'Sources', Familia: SIGNAL_VOLTAGE_SOURCES.

Han probado la versión personalizada de Multisim en Español? La encuentra en:

http://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-10605

Saludos!


----------

